# Brandon Marshal to the Dolphins



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you think this will make them better than the Pats in the AFC East?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Good pickup for the Fins but they still arent better than the Jets or the Patriots. That of course means right now, which doesnt matter. 

Still a lot of time before the season starts, and the draft is coming up soon.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it at least puts them on par with the jets. They needed a top notch receiver and they got one. Chad Henne is only going to get better next year and having Marshall will help tremendously. It's going to make that wildcat crap much more effective.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i think you mean afc east......as a jets fan they still are not close to jets. revis island will "starve that bit**" brandon marshall. jets are right now the team to beat with the number 1 d from last year and great offensive running attack behind our o line.

cant wait for the draft, hope we get some good d line guys to help ellis and jenkins.(plus we still got our top picks!)


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> i think you mean afc east......


i appreciate that man...


----------

